# Jefferson Ohio, 44047 - Henderson stainless salt spreader For Sale



## BowTieDmax (Nov 25, 2003)

3,000 OBO
Henderson salt spreader , works as it should . All stainless , Honda engine 
Still on truck so you can see work , 
Truck and plow also for sale separately from this 
Text at 440-563-6043 for more info


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Nice use of the lower tailgate latch!

Good luck with sale


----------



## BowTieDmax (Nov 25, 2003)

I will listen to offers and could help with delivery


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

Now I know what lurks under my 04 fender flares  Free bump up !


----------



## BowTieDmax (Nov 25, 2003)

Hello all . 
This salt spreader is back for sale as of 11-8-2019


----------

